# Gaming Group in Northwest Las Vegas, Nevada



## Solo (Jul 28, 2004)

Completely sexist post.

What: All male gaming group looking for a female gamer to try and balance out a testosterone heavy group.  A varied group (in race/politics, etc), playing varied games (everything under the sun) - I'd like to keep it this way.

When and Where: Northwest Las Vegas, Thursday Nights, around 7 to 11 or 12pm.

If you feel up to the challenge drop me a line at:  fictionsetter@yahoo.com

Thanks!

-S.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 2, 2004)

What style gaming do you guys do (ie combat heavy, roleplaying heavy, etc.?) I know someone in Las Vegas who may be interested.


----------



## Gog (Aug 31, 2004)

Please, if you know anyone in Las Vegas that would like to try out Living Greyhawk let me know. We are always looking for people. I'm trying to build a group here, heck a few guys in the group would love to get into a home game.

email renax127@yahoo.com


----------



## Doctor_Otaku (Aug 31, 2004)

Well, since I'm of the male persuasion. That counts me out...


----------

